# How do you mount on your handlebars without crushing cables?



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)

So, I'm getting into this bikepacking thing and doing my first overnight trip this weekend. I don't have good bags or anything like that as it's my first time trying this. I didn't want to go out and buy a bunch of stuff if I end up not liking it. So, I want to mount my sleeping bag on my handlebars, but can't quite figure out how to do it without smashing my cables. Any advice?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I just smash them. Seems to work OK.

There are some commercial bar harnesses (https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=3&ProductID=4) that have spacers and such. But my basic sling doesn't have them, and it works fine.


----------



## stevland (Nov 4, 2011)

Smash. I can't imagine cable housing is ever going to pinch or kink the cable.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Just try it ASAP and ride around in the driveway for a quick check. My Ibis works fine with everything smashed, but the old Cannondale with V brakes didn't... it closed the front brake.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Same as with everyone else, I just push the cables back toward the headset with the bag I am mounting and strap that puppy on. Never had any problems. 

Remember that the bag needs to be strapped underneath the bars such that it is pushing up against the headset (or close to it anyway - depends on the length of your stem - that's what she said!). When I first tried mounting things to the bars, I had the bag more in front, but after time, it slips down anyway. So, don't fight gravity. Put it where it wants to be. 

The main challenge I have is avoiding rub by brake levers and shifters on the bag itself as it may rub a hole in the stuff sack (and harnesses avoid this by holding the bag out away from those components)

I say, try it however you can manage and take it out for a spin in the 'hood and see how it feels. Modify as needed. The harnesses are nice, but pricey for me so I haven't bothered. Working on a homemade version and will post up if successful. SUPER simple and involves velcro straps and PVC pipe.


----------



## fourtoone (Jan 30, 2013)

Strapping the bag on my handlebars puts my brake cables at almost right angles to the brake housing which makes me nervous. I cut pieces of thick plastic about 5 inches long and wrapped one around each housing/cable junction and then zipped tied it tight to the housing. The bag then pushes on that instead of the cable. 

It's probably overkill but I sleep better at night.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I had issues last year on the Tour Divide with cables kinking and poor shifting. Just lived with it, but I hate poor shifting.
Now I mounted up my front sling bag with my gear and THEN put on new cables and housings so they looped around and under. Makes for some long cables but hopefully longer lived smooth shifting.
Some front bag and sling makers include foam blocks to move the bag or sling down away from the bar to avoid interference where the cables come out of the brake or shift levers.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

richwolf said:


> I had issues last year on the Tour Divide with cables kinking and poor shifting. Just lived with it, but I hate poor shifting.
> Now I mounted up my front sling bag with my gear and THEN put on new cables and housings so they looped around and under. Makes for some long cables but hopefully longer lived smooth shifting.
> Some front bag and sling makers include foam blocks to move the bag or sling down away from the bar to avoid interference where the cables come out of the brake or shift levers.


I'm going to have to do something myself as my shifting is affected when I smash them. I like your idea of looping the housing around your bag and under, but is there a reason why you didn't do it this way: https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=store.catalog&CategoryID=3&ProductID=4 EDIT: That link doesn't land exactly where I wanted it to, just go the the 8th picture along on row of pictures on that page...


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

wahday said:


> Same as with everyone else, I just push the cables back toward the headset with the bag I am mounting and strap that puppy on. Never had any problems.
> 
> Remember that the bag needs to be strapped underneath the bars such that it is pushing up against the headset (or close to it anyway - depends on the length of your stem - that's what she said!). When I first tried mounting things to the bars, I had the bag more in front, but after time, it slips down anyway. So, don't fight gravity. Put it where it wants to be.
> 
> ...


wahday I tried what you said, pushing the cable back to the headset then strapping the handlebar roll down onto the headset. As you can imagine, when I went for a spin I found the roll wobbles ridiculously. Now I understand why they use those harnesses. Revelate makes a "semi rigid" harness at a slightly lower price however is that stiff enough?

I see you planned on making a simple homemade harness out of velcro straps and PVC pipe. Did you end up doing that and if so could you pretty please give me some instruction?!


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Just move the cables out of the way, then she sits on the handlebars, you stand in front, 
and she puts her feet ...

Oh come on, someone had to go there!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Wheelspeed said:


> Just move the cables out of the way, then she sits on the handlebars, you stand in front,
> and she puts her feet ...
> 
> Oh come on, someone had to go there!


Really puts all the threads about dropper posts being stuck down into perspective.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

Come on guys I need to get this done... her feet go where????


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I've used like 6-7 different front roll/harness/pocket combinations and they all smash the cables. I'd just roll the sleeping bag and whatever else you want in there real tight, place it in a dry bag and use some Voile straps.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

c_kyle said:


> I've used like 6-7 different front roll/harness/pocket combinations and they all smash the cables. I'd just roll the sleeping bag and whatever else you want in there real tight, place it in a dry bag and use some Voile straps.


Have you tried the Salsa cradle kyle, what harnesses have you tried?


----------



## DanL (Sep 14, 2005)

BarYak.com

They work great! I have used for ultra fatbike races and bikepacking.


----------



## thesilversurfer (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out Baryak Expedition. I sued one on my cutthroat and its amazing. transfers straight over to my Fatbike as well. It homes my harness and all the K-Lite kit and GPS. Amazing piece of kit.


----------



## BobBracket (Jun 6, 2018)

That BarYak stuff looks really good.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I have Ortlieb handlebar bags with foam spacers. Still I “smash” cables a little and never had any issues. Glad you are starting bikepacking and hope one day our paths will cross. 🤙


----------



## RMB-PM (Apr 24, 2009)

I smash, though I'm not crazy about it, it doesn't seem to cause issues.

Regarding wobbling...

What DOES drive me crazy is having the roll bounce UPWARDS when I ride offroad. The old "strap around the headtube" didn't work that well for me, so I use a simple line, from the top of my roll harness, down around the front, and wrap BEHIND the fork crown, then back up (with a slipknot). I can cinch it good and tight, and NOTHING bounces anymore, even over high speed technical singletrack.

















or this AWESOME looking (but spendy) solution to get all the birds stoned (no bouncing or cable smashing) from Hunter


----------



## jamatt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been straight-strapping but am tiring of poor shifting. The Revelate looks good, and there's also a company in Asheville that does a similar thing to the BarYak.

https://rockgeist.com/product/barjam/

Has anyone used both the Barjam and the Revelate and would care to comment on differences/preferences?


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

jamatt said:


> Has anyone used both the Barjam and the Revelate and would care to comment on differences/preferences?


I have not used the Barjam, but I have some other pieces from Rockgeist, and they are of very good quality. I also have some Revelate pieces, including the handlebar cradle and bag, and they are also of good quality. I doubt you'll be disappointed with either. Looking at the Barjam, it looks like it's probably lighter, but that it also relies more on the structure of the bag to keep things from sagging, which is probably fine. The longer width of the Revelate harnes, though, makes the handlebar bags feel really solid once you tighten them up. It'd be good to talk to someone who's used one, and, like I said, I have no doubt the quality is good, but I don't see anything that makes me regret going with Revelate for that particular piece.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

I almost had the dealer shorten the (so I thought) excessively long brake, dropper, and shift cables and hoses on my new Horsethief. Then I realized the tent fits comfortably inside the cables and hoses without kinking anything. That seems to me to be better than crushing them.


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

I use the Bedrock handlebar bag, stuff it full on the ground and then install it on the handlebar, moving the cables around as needed. I usually end up smashing the brake cables, routing the dropper cable around the bag, and keeping the shifter cable clear of the bag. It’s not rocket science.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

First off, when I dress out a bike, I keep my cable housings long as shown below. I also use Jones bars and make my own handlebar bags. I like the Jones bars because I can wrap my straps over each of the bars and it really secures the load in place.


----------

